# Huumorin avulla ihmisiä jaetaan meihin ja muihin



## Antti

> Mille suomalaiset nauravat ja miksi?
> Huumorin avulla ihmisiä jaetaan meihin ja muihin,...



What does it say here?

Thanks.


----------



## Gavril

Antti said:


> What does it say here?
> 
> Thanks.



"What do Finns laugh at, and why?

Through humor, people are divided into 'us' and 'them'..."


----------



## japanilainen

Just out of curiosity, is that the quote from some book about Finnish people? I'd be interested in reading them  (even if it's in Finnish)


----------



## Antti

japanilainen said:


> Just out of curiosity, is that the quote from some book about Finnish people? I'd be interested in reading them  (even if it's in Finnish)



It's from YLE.

http://teema.yle.fi/ohjelmat/juttuarkisto/naurun-tasavalta


----------



## japanilainen

That looks like an interesting program


----------

